# Gnral Dveloppement > ALM > Modlisation > Schma >  Vente - Gestion de lots d'articles diffrents

## yngvi

Bonjour,

Dans le cadre de mon projet de fin d'anne, je dois faire le site d'une association.
Cette association dite chaque anne un livre ddi au 3e ge.
Comme les personnes ges sont de plus en plus connectes, ils veulent galement mettre en ligne le contenu du livre.
Et ils veulent donc que l'achat du livre donne accs au site pour l'anne achete.
L'achat du livre reste obligatoire. Pas d'adhsion sans achat du livre.

J'ai fait ceci :

Dj est-ce qu'il n'y a pas de gros cueils dans ce que j'ai fait ?

Ensuite, quand l'anne arrive proche de son terme, ils veulent mettre en vente un lot avec le livre qui va arriver  chance + le livre de l'anne suivante  un prix prfrentiel.
Je ne vois pas comment modliser cela  ::(: 
Si je fais un article contenant les 2 livres, je vais tre gn pour faire la liaison avec mes adhsions.
Comment faire ?

Autre question, en faisant des recherches pour essayer de rsoudre mon pb, je suis souvent tomb sur des MCD avec des entits diffrentes pour grer les ligne de la commande, les lignes de la facturation et les lignes de la livraison. Je ne comprends pas pourquoi elles sont toutes spares, tout me semblant li. Pourquoi les sparer ?

Merci.

[edit] Dsol je pensais poster dans Schma [/edit]

----------


## escartefigue

Bonjour yngvi et bienvenue dans ce forum

C'est difficile de critiquer un modle conceptuel sans avoir connaissance des rgles de gestion.
Il faut a minima une rgle pour chaque "patte" d'association. Vous pouvez les rdiger sous la forme

R001a : un acheteur peut passer plusieurs commandes    
R001b : une commande est passe par un et un seul acheteur

Le numro affect  chaque rgle facilite les changes
Le terme "peut" justifie une cardinalit minimale de zro
Le verbe "passer" commun aux deux rgles permet de nommer l'association

En attendant ces rgles de gestion, quelques remarques d'ordre gnral :

il est prfrable d'utiliser un verbe  l'infinitif pour nommer chaque association, par exemple "concerner" plutt que "est li  la facture" ou encore "facturer" plutt que "est facture"je suis surpris par la cardinalit minimale de zro cot commande vers ligne : une commande sans ligne de commande ncessite des explicationsla prsence des adresse, ville et pays dans la commande comme dans la facture ncessite aussi des explications.les adresses franaises et trangres sont normes par la poste, il est recommand d'utiliser cette normepensez, en rdigeant vos rgles de gestion,  bien prciser si chaque personne (acheteur ou autre) peut avoir plusieurs adresses (de livraison, de facturation...) ou plusieurs tlphones (fixe domicile, fixe bureau, mobile perso, mobile d'astreinte...)




> [edit] Dsol je pensais poster dans Schma [/edit]


C'est corrig  :;):

----------

